# Disney at Christmas is so pretty - pic heavy



## SquarePeg (Jan 2, 2016)

Wanted to share a few pics from my December trip to WDW. I took a ton of pics, mostly of the family, but I also tried to get some scenic shots when there was a break in the action.  Here are some of my favorites. Hope you like them.




Disney15_1952c by SharonCat..., on Flickr





Disney15_2205a by SharonCat..., on Flickr




aDisney15_0856c by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Disney15_0834a by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Disney15_0933a by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Disney15_1005a by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Disney15_1104a by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Disney15_2057a by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Disney15_2047a by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Disney15_1985a by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Disney15_1665 by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Disney15_1975a by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Disney15_2197a by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Disney15_1771a by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## gsgary (Jan 2, 2016)

Sorry but going here would be my worst nightmare


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 2, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Sorry but going here would be my worst nightmare



It wasn't an invite.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Jan 3, 2016)

I've always wanted to go to Disneyworld! I think we'll go to Disneyland with the kids in a couple years, when they're old enough to know what's going on. I love these pictures! Were the Christmas crowds crazy? My in-laws surprised their kids Christmas morning and drove down, and they said that it was fun but they wished they'd gone at a less busy time.


----------



## jsm190 (Jan 3, 2016)

How did you get the two pics with no body on the street or in front of the buildings?


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 3, 2016)

cherylynne1 said:


> I've always wanted to go to Disneyworld! I think we'll go to Disneyland with the kids in a couple years, when they're old enough to know what's going on. I love these pictures! Were the Christmas crowds crazy? My in-laws surprised their kids Christmas morning and drove down, and they said that it was fun but they wished they'd gone at a less busy time.



We were there the 10th-15th.  It was busy but not crazy Christmas week crowded.  



jsm190 said:


> How did you get the two pics with no body on the street or in front of the buildings?



It was very early am, just me and the joggers and the birds.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jan 3, 2016)

I love taking the family to Disney.  Great shots!


----------



## Designer (Jan 3, 2016)

jsm190 said:


> How did you get the two pics with no body on the street or in front of the buildings?


Probably simple luck.

I have a shot at the entrance of Disneyland where everyone poses for a snapshot, however, for a mere split second there was nobody in the shot.  It's one of my all time favorites for that silly reason.  Only someone who knows the park would fully appreciate it.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 3, 2016)

Designer said:


> jsm190 said:
> 
> 
> > How did you get the two pics with no body on the street or in front of the buildings?
> ...



An inside the park pic with no one in it is truly hard to get!  I have one from a few years ago at WDW but we got early park entry for a breakfast reservation so it was not yet "open".   The two I posted above are from the Boardwalk hotel area which was pretty quiet at sunrise.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 3, 2016)

PropilotBW said:


> I love taking the family to Disney.  Great shots!



Thanks!  We love it there too.  Going to hold off on going again until they finish all the new stuff I think.  Maybe for my daughter's 16th birthday in 4 years...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 3, 2016)

You got some nice photos! I really like the first one with the snow flurrying. And 1104a, that's wonderful. You got some nice ones with the lights on but still some color in the sky, lovely.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 3, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> You got some nice photos! I really like the first one with the snow flurrying. And 1104a, that's wonderful. You got some nice ones with the lights on but still some color in the sky, lovely.



Thanks, I'm glad you like them!  It was great fun to be walking in the "snow" without worrying about being cold or wet!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 8, 2016)

What a great trip for you and family! Disney does do it right even though I hate how much they charge!
Those wrist bands are nuts aren't they?!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 9, 2016)

NancyMoranG said:


> What a great trip for you and family! Disney does do it right even though I hate how much they charge!
> Those wrist bands are nuts aren't they?!



Yes ticket prices are out of control but we were able to use points for our hotel so that helped.  We stayed at the Dolphin and the location was perfect.  My mom and my sister in law and nephew joined us so it was a great trip with a lot of family fun.


----------



## TME (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice hotel choice, I love Disney. Every time I go and get to that entrance I remember going when I was a boy, lots of great memories.  Thank you for sharing, I'm going to get a park pass this year for the family.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 18, 2016)

TME said:


> Nice hotel choice, I love Disney. Every time I go and get to that entrance I remember going when I was a boy, lots of great memories.  Thank you for sharing, I'm going to get a park pass this year for the family.



The Dolphin was a very convenient location and a really pretty hotel.  There are so many great photo opportunities at Disney World.  If I lived in the area I'd definitely get an annual pass but not sure I'd bring the rest of the family with me!  I'd love a chance to be there on my own and able to take my time and just concentrate on my hobby without my family hurrying me along and rolling their eyes every time I wander away or fall behind, lol.  But for now, with a 13 year old, it's all about the family trips!  When she gets older and is no longer interested in hanging out with Mom, I'm sure I'll be sad to be traveling without her.


----------



## TME (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes enjoy it while you have that.


----------

